# Что это такое?



## dzu

*Отгадываем, что изображено на картинке.
Тот кто угадает, загадывает свою картинку-загадку,
если у него нет желания, можно уступить свой ход,
без очереди не ходим, только в случает 2-х дневного простоя...*



Спойлер:  эту уже отгадали









Собственно, вопрос в названии темы.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Не помню, как это назыается, но это приспособления для выдвижения крючков в вязальной машине советского образца О, нашел. Селекторная гребенка


----------



## dzu

целая коробка в гараже , видимо от бывшего хозяина осталась а ковровая фабрика - кстати , есть ...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Т.е. в ближайшем будущем можно будет заказать варежки и носочки?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ну раз прояснилось, задам попутный вопрос.
Что это такое и для чего применяется?
Кто знает стопроцентный ответ - молчите пока, потом скажете.
Хочется услышать разные варианты. Спасибо.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Вот бы эту фиговину с разных ракурсов посмотреть, а то с первого взгляда на голову КЛУППа похоже было.Эта фигня еще и крутиться, по ходу, должна. Не зря же в ней центровочные болты присутствуют.


----------



## Drink




----------



## dzu




----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Эта фигня еще и крутиться, по ходу, должна. Не зря же в ней центровочные болты присутствуют.


Скорее - вытаскивать, вытягивать, снимать с места.


----------



## Drink




----------



## dzu




----------



## Drink




----------



## dzu

.. поржали , SNS-amigo, Выдайте "тайну".
Вам, "право первой ночи" ))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Выдаю. Съёмники для ЖД.


----------



## Drink

И я выдаю. Крышка......... от молочного бидона-сборника!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ээ.. А я их пальцами снимал.. Правда назад они уже больше не ставились 
З.Ы.: Я на про крышки, если че


----------



## dzu

ScriptMakeR, молодец, умеете - поддержать, разговор


----------



## SNS-amigo

Раз так хорошо получилось, то может пусть эта тема картинок-загадок будет. 
Кто там следующий?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Внесу и я свою лепту


----------



## shestale

Нож для клубники Strawberry Stem Remover Chef'n 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> может пусть эта тема картинок-загадок будет


Была уже такая тема, поиск в гугле по ссылке на картинку и все дела


----------



## Drink

Удалятор  хвостиков клубничный.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Не, ну так не честно. А где же полет фантазии и все такое? )


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, вещь интересная, можно найти немало применений иного характера. 



shestale написал(а):


> Была уже такая тема, поиск в гугле по ссылке на картинку и все дела


Нет, такое нам не надо. 
Фотки должны быть индивидуальны, обрезаны или обработаны для плохой гугло-находимости.


----------



## machito




----------



## ScriptMakeR

Какой-то Дональд Дак в извращенном виде Ну или сдвоенная гильотина. Только вот для чего?З.Ы.: А Вам не кажется, что мы с ним  чем-то похожи?


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, похоже только половина. У вас же нет такого вот рычажка - быдрыжь!
Хотя, может он как гаджет откуда-то выдвигается. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
А по картинке - на весы похоже, но вот рычажок меня смущает.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Не, я не про Дональда, я про него ->


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, Ааа, этот - один в один!


----------



## machito

Видимо резину тяаанут или правда никто не знает чито это ))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito, 
Видно, что что-то кухонное, но что?


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> machito,
> Видно, что что-то кухонное, но что?



https://www.avito.ru/samara/posuda_...a_vydavlivaniya_kostochek_iz_vishni_359694541


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito,
Жесть


----------



## SNS-amigo

Вишню жалко...


----------



## Alex1983

А у меня ссылка пустая(((


----------



## Chinaski

Раз пошла такая пьянка, то и я выложу. Есть у меня такая штуковина, кто догадается что это, выражу респект)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Chinaski, трубкодуй домашний трехшариковый.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Хм.. Предположу, что в патрубок трубки данного приспособления нужно дуть, от чего будут подниматься шарики, в зависимости от приложенных усилий. Ну, типа по весу они разные, или еще чего..SNS-amigo,
А вот мысли читать нехорошо


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR, SNS-amigo, вы оба угадали с тем что надо делать. Точнее почти угадали. Если дуть то можно выдуть легкие а шарики так и останутся на месте)) вдувать в себя надо) Ну это же явно не для развлечения такая штуковина придумана?)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Во как? А для каких целей такое приспособление? Типа новомодный спирометр (или как там называется аппарат, которым врачи объем легких меряют), или тренажер для дыхательной системы?


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> или тренажер для дыхательной системы?


Вот это правильно) был я в 2011 году в Питере, там и прикупил сие счастье на барахолке. Стоило всего то 50р))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Хм.. Первый раз встречаюсь с тренажером на вдыхание, обычно все на выдыхание попадается, грелки там например. 
Вы, случаем, не ныряльщик?
И еще, помогает? Объем легких увеличивается, или как?


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Вы, случаем, не ныряльщик?


Нет уж) Я работаю обычным ITшником.


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> помогает?


Понятия не имею. Я им не пользуюсь. Купил просто потому что понравилась вещь внешне. Дома находится чисто по приколу.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Понял. Но ведь явно опробовали? И рекорды личные должны быть. Соревнования там всякие среди друзей?
А какой бы из него бульбулятор получиться мог бы..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ошибся немного - трубко*В*дуй (дыхательный, измерительный).


----------



## Chinaski

SNS-amigo, ну слева вообще классная штука, даже с измерительной шкалой. Более профессиональная чем у меня)


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А какой бы из него бульбулятор получиться мог бы..


Я такое не практикую.
Я люблю не знающих людей разводить, говоря что надо дуть, и смотреть как они пыжатся пытаясь поднять шарики))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski написал(а):


> Я такое не практикую.


Аналогично, но, как говорится, плавали, знаем. Бурная юность и все такое.. Просто, уж больно похож аппарат, посвоей спицифике, на предложенную мной вариацию.
Блин, пока писал это, представил себе нариков, соревнующихся в том, кто больше шариков поднимет..


Chinaski написал(а):


> Я люблю не знающих людей разводить, говоря что надо дуть, и смотреть как они пыжатся пытаясь поднять шарики))


Не, ну развод - это дело святое. А соревнования по вдуванию шариков были? Я б, с таким аппаратом, точно не удержался бы SNS-amigo, 
Слева аппарат вобще порадовал, особанно смйлики. Вот где разгул для соревнований Только вот интересно. Верхний смайлик тоже грустный. Это как, перевдул что-ли?


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А соревнования по вдуванию шариков были?


не было. выдувая воздух поднять невозможно, а поднять вдувая достаточно легко.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski написал(а):


> а поднять вдувая достаточно легко


Ну так не интересно


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Это как, перевдул что-ли?


Перевдул, недовдул, дыхалки у всех разные.


----------



## Кирилл

А вот сначала поймите что это а потом догадайтесь что спрашивают 90 процентов покупателец(()))))


----------



## OLENA777

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А вот сначала поймите что это а потом догадайтесь что спрашивают 90 процентов покупателец(()))))


Наверное искуственные ногти.


----------



## Кирилл

Да,но что спрашивают покупательницы?
Я полчаса кофе с хозяйкой магазина пил слушал и глумился...


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> но что спрашивают покупательницы?


- удлинитель для ногтей
- фруктовые ногти
- сладкие ногти


----------



## Кирилл

Неа)
Но один вариант почти...


----------



## shestale

- пальце удлинитель
- фруктовые пальчики
- сладкие пальчики


----------



## Кирилл

Спрашивают а через сколько времени лак...слизывать уже нельзя)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Правильно спрашивают. Написано же *фруктовый*. Значит должен соответствовать.
Впрочем, правильнее было бы спросить так:
- А точно имеет фруктовый вкус?
- Да.
- А насколько дней его хватит?
- Это от вас зависит. Как уж часто будете слизывать. 
+
И НЕ давайте своим мужчинам - сожрут вместе с пальчиками.


----------



## shestale

Угадайте что это за смайлик?


----------



## Кирилл

я знаю!!


----------



## shestale

Давай других подождем).
Поиск по картинке не поможет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale,


shestale написал(а):


> Угадайте что это за смайлик?


Спартак-чемпион!


----------



## shestale

Нет)


----------



## glax24

Код:



__
__
__



(о__о)
-<  >-


__


----------



## shestale

glax24, это что, еще один вопрос или...?


----------



## Кирилл

Наверно еще вариант...


----------



## Drongo

покойник это
два глаза и рот посередине
сложеные ручки по формату усопших.

У шестале он правильный - с закрытыми глазами, а на втором варианте, видимо ему глаза не закрыли ещё.

Короче япэнцi понапридумывают всяких эмотиконов, скорее угадал чем увидел.


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> покойник это


Ты правильно решил что это относится к человеку.
Это не японцы, это блогеры придумали для одной очень известной личности...мирового масштаба.
Фото потом выложу.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> мирового масштаба.


один из главных покойников - тело есть а души нет...


----------



## SNS-amigo

glax24 написал(а):


> (о__о)
> -< >-


"Не, этот похож на зайца-робота-лунатика из "Ну, погоди!"
Помните: "Заяц-волк. Заяц-волк".


----------



## Drongo

Да-да, заяц-волк, заяц-волк.

Мао Цзедун


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Мао Цзедун


Нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Будда


----------



## Drongo

Тогда Ленин, хотя общего с ним и с смайликом нет ничего, чисто символ, больше на китайца похож или на японца.


----------



## Кирилл

Адресат смайлика жив.


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Адресат смайлика жив.


Так бы сразу и сказал


> (о__о)
> -< >-





Спойлер: Это она!


----------



## shestale

Нет, не она.
Даю еще подсказку:
верхняя часть смайлика это лицо
нижняя руки, расположенные в характерной для этого человека, позе.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> нижняя руки, расположенные в характерной для этого человека, позе.


Кхэм...кхэм... уточню что речь не о позе человека,а о позе рук))
shestale, Сань ты не против что я уточнил?


----------



## Drongo

А, не, жив говоришь...
Путин. )
Если не он, давайте колитесь уже там. )


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Если не он, давайте колитесь уже там. )


----------



## Drongo

ааа, эта.


----------



## Sfera

фуу, не пости эту тетку больше. Для нее и смайлика достаточно. Вообще то я думала, что это труп китайца. Лежит, ручки сложил, глазки узенькие закрыты.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Смайлику такому (в данном случае это подмазка под японский) подходят все прозвучавшие варианты, потому такие загадки, придуманные какими-то блогерами или зомби-пользователями социальных сетей, у которых вместо мозгов зеленое желе, лучше не загадывать.
Тем более про таких персонажей.


----------



## shestale

Фу-фу...вы еще список персонажей здесь выложите про кого можно загадывать, а про кого нельзя


----------



## ScriptMakeR

А теперь по теме


----------



## ScriptMakeR

За 2 часа ни одного варианта. Неужели слишком сложно?


----------



## OLENA777

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 19629
> 
> А теперь по теме


Старая эл.плитка.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Ээ.. Нет.
Я думаю, что большинство, если вообще не все, это когда-то видели, а может даже и в руках держали 
По крайней мере, аналоги этого точно все видели и в руках держали


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Вот только попробуйте до начала розыгрыша кружек картинку не отгадать. Я ж ее тогда туда перенесу


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, подошва от термоса. 
Давай подсказки.


shestale написал(а):


> Фу-фу...вы еще список персонажей здесь выложите про кого можно загадывать, а про кого нельзя


Так, я причем, админ же говорил - "политику ни-ни", "фу-фу" и "всех в сад". 
А так конечно прикольная чувырла получилась. Так ей и надо.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Не, не подошва и не от термоса 
Ну подсказки, так подсказки.
Вы все каждый день видите и держите в руках аналоги этого. А то и не по одному разу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Вы все каждый день видите и держите в руках аналоги этого.


Крышки от кастрюли, если только аналог. 
Вообще-то я как-то и без таких штук обхожусь.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Просто это устаревший образец того, без чего в современном мире никто не обходится.


----------



## kmscom

колесо )))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

kmscom, 
Нет, не колесо


----------



## Drongo

Блюдце-тарелка?

Хотя как по мне то похоже на регуляторные круглые диски, в сёлах где печи сверху накладывались диски друг на друга образовывая разные диаметры, для маленьких горшков-казанов с чашечкой в диаметре 15 см или больше, до 25+ см. Если уже всё приготовлено, а огонь в печи есть, то последняя втулка закрывала отверстие и тогда всё тепло уходило в грубу. Там полежать зимой одно удовольствие. Похоже на эти кольца, не знаю как они правильно называются. )


----------



## kmscom

Drongo написал(а):


> в сёлах где печи сверху накладывались диски друг на друга образовывая разные диаметры


 а где копоть?


----------



## Drongo

Чистый\помыли\почистили\купили про запас и не использовали\очистилось само собой по сроку давности. Вариантов масса, я лишь озвучил то, на что похоже для меня.


----------



## OLENA777

Крышка для закатывания банок или подставка для горячих кастрюль.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Drongo, OLENA777, 
Мимо


----------



## OLENA777

А какого он размера?Может это стертая от краски-мишень?


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Просто это устаревший образец того, без чего в современном мире никто не обходится.


Пришлось даже сфотографировать современный образец)))


----------



## Кирилл

консервная банка


----------



## OLENA777

Сторож молока-раньше такие были?Электропробка..?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Мой экземпляр чуть больше 5 см в диаметре.
Кто-то каждый день пользуется мишенью, консервами, сторожем молока, или электропробкой?

Даю еще подсказку. А то время уже поджимает.
Вы захотите встретиться с друзьями - Вам придется воспользоваться этим. Вы захотите принять ванну, Вам придется воспользоваться этим. Вы захотите, извиняюсь, в туалет - Вам придется воспользоваться этим.

shestale, 
Го за кружкой


----------



## SNS-amigo

@ScriptMakeR, Консерва, да еще ржавая?
Ну накормить неких друзей-барыг из одной банки консервы еще можно - каждому по рыбке на закусон и кусок хлеба помакать. 
А вот для принятия ванны и похода в туалет как может помочь банка консервы? 
Может я просто не знаю про такие способы?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Ну я же говорю, что это нифига не консерва 
Народ, время тикает. Вот, как выполню свою угрозу


----------



## Drongo

Современный выноситель мозга. Когда с друзьями по пьяне смотришь на эту фигню и также как здесь думаешь шо це таке. А в туалете, когда сидишь, тоже о нём думаешь, одним словом думаешь о нём везде, т.к. это современный выноситель мозга. )


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Drongo, 
Ну Вы прям один за одним юморите


----------



## Drongo

Если честно, то вторая фотка, которую шестале выложил напоминает вот это


Спойлер: может это?











Для этого агрегата


Спойлер











Вроде и применение найдётся: пришёл друг в гости, забухали, он такой в туалет и по пьяне уснул там, а ты с агрегатом по двери стучишь и гришь, через минуту не выйдешь - застрелю, время пошло. И предупредительная короткая очередь. )

А если по серьёзке, могу предположить, что это перевёрнутая банка освежителя воздуха\дезодоранта\дихлофоса(вдруг кто им опрыскивается для запаха). Судя по небольшой отбрасываемой тени, объект в высоту примерно 15-20 см.


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> SNS-amigo,
> Не, не подошва и не от термоса
> Ну подсказки, так подсказки.
> Вы все каждый день видите и держите в руках аналоги этого. А то и не по одному разу.


Монета, стало быть! Весьма не современная


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Drongo, неа
ysn, монета в туалете, или ванной?!?


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> shestale,
> Го за кружкой


У меня на фото консервная банка перевернутая)))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Значит, тоже не оно
Я свою угрозу выполнил. С одобрения куратора.
Про дверную ручку


----------



## Drongo

Тю, так это не правильно, у меня другой тип ручки, давишь вниз и ригель отходит, до этого была обычная П-образная. Так что тут вопрос не корректен был, другое дело если объект лишь незначительно варьируется в формах. Вы с шестале спозиционировали при загадке абсолютную форму для объекта


shestale написал(а):


> Пришлось даже сфотографировать современный образец)))


Сузив горизонты для мысли и догадок. Просто нужно писать, формы вариантивны или объект также имеет другие формы и т.д.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Drongo, 


dzu написал(а):


> Отгадываем, что изображено на картинке.


Вроде, ничего не нарушил


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Вы с шестале спозиционировали при загадке абсолютную форму для объекта


Нет, Саня, я так был уверен что это консервная банка, что сфотал ее и выложил...я пытался угадать, а не задавал вопрос)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, а страшненькая-то. 
Видимо много гостей за неё хватались.


----------



## kmscom

такая фото дверной ручки напоминает заставку логотипа телеканала "National Geographic"
там тоже (деревянные) бруски показывают, а вообще даже указав, что ваш предмет (показанный на фотографии как диск) установлен на двери, то даже при этом практически не возможно предположить, что это дверная ручка.
это больше похоже на визуальный обман, а не дверную ручку


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale написал(а):


>



Как оказалось, не только эта...


----------



## machito

amigo, дык это они показывают у кого какой диаметр фЕкалий


----------



## SNS-amigo




----------



## fseto

Вроде очередь не нарушаю. Предоставлю свою картинку-загадку))
Что это? 


Спойлер


----------



## machito

похоже на мобилу-дровалёт


----------



## fseto

machito, это верный ответ
С вами не сыграешь


----------



## machito

fseto, я ремонтник мобилок, перевидал их кучу в разных ракурсах )


----------



## fseto

machito написал(а):


> я ремонтник мобилок, перевидал их кучу в разных ракурсах )


я уж подумал, может карбон время угадывания продлит))), а вы без колебаний


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Как оказалось, не только эта...


А вот это уже интересно,..наводит на кое какие мысли о психотипах, но это уже не для этой темы


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, тут все просто.
Есть фильм, где некая инопланетная субстанция (типа мега-мозга или мега-амёбы), возомнившая себя пупом мира, вот также же разявала наподобие своей пасти. 

Как говорится: 
Врать жене - нехорошо, не поверит.
Врать начальству - плохо, уволит.
Врать народу - это политика.


----------



## E100

А почему название "дровалёт"?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Потому что изрядно подержанная, только на дрова и пойдет. 
По аналогии с автомобилями-дровалетами.


----------



## machito

E100 написал(а):


> А почему название "дровалёт"?


своеобразная феня.. старая модель, не совсем так как показал амиго ))
они могут быть вполне нормальные, но по возрасту дровалёты))






И немного о "НИХ" http://www.mforum.ru/phones/tests/067587.htm


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> не совсем так как показал амиго ))


Гы-гы-гы. 
Я конечно знал и это, только _подержанная вещь_ всегда звучит благозвучнее, чем _устаревшая_.

Но как оказывается есть вообще дровалетище дровалетное.


----------



## machito

интересно кто ответит верно))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Бацилла в питательной среде.


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo, ну сказанул


----------



## Drongo

Похоже на какой-то специфический или экзотической формы страпон.


----------



## shestale

Ороситель))


----------



## Кирилл

А вообще лучше смолчу,а то придется себя забанить))) В духе мысли о том,что я не подумал о том,что вы подумали о том что я подумал...


----------



## machito

shestale написал(а):


> Ороситель))


----------



## грум

Парни наверно все уже посмотрели в гугле что это такое.Все боятся сознаться что подглядывали?


----------



## Кирилл

Не)
Я не подглядывал.
Но судя по авто - это не новинка технологии.


----------



## shestale

грум написал(а):


> Все боятся сознаться что подглядывали?


Валера, подглядывают... это когда в замочную скважину, а мы просто поискали и нашли


----------



## ScriptMakeR

И как только у создателей Фрейд в голове не замкнул при создании???


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, наоборот, как раз и замкнул... контакты. 

Ну давайте уж, кто там отгадал, загадывайте.


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ну давайте уж, кто там отгадал, загадывайте.


Пожалуйста)


----------



## Кирилл

Фара мотоцикла!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ну фара-то это точно.
И на мотоциклетную очень похожа. Правда не у каждого мц такая фара.
И у мопедов некоторых фары похожие есть, и у мотороллеров, в том числе у "муравьёв", были.
Правда мотороллеры для современной окомпьютеризированно-смартфоненной молодежи, что тот же динозавр. 
Они их не видели, если только у дедушки в гараже.


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фара мотоцикла!


Знаешь, есть такой старый (не очень приличный анекдот) он заканчивается словами - Ты знал, ты знал...


----------



## shestale

machito, ты тот который за рулем или который сзади?


----------



## machito

shestale, нет, на этой фотке меня нет.
Помню в детстве в классе 6-ом почти на таком гоняли с братом у него в деревне, только скорости переключались с права на баке 
так у него карбюратор переполнял постоянно, в общим заводился ток с буксира и постепенно в захлёб набирал обороты-ты-ты-ты-ты))
- и когда разгонится то было нечто -
скорость 200 на поворотах 300


----------



## Кирилл

Угадаете?


----------



## Chinaski

похоже на какой то динамик


----------



## Кирилл

Неа)))
Но к музыке отношение имеет...


----------



## shestale

Клаксон автомобиля


----------



## Кирилл

Ннеее!!


----------



## Chinaski

ну тогда возможно какая то кнопка в автомобиле включающая магнитолу или динамик.


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Неа)))
> Но к музыке отношение имеет...


Саббуфер чтоли ? Или решеткак защитная.
(похоже ещё на газову конфорку)


----------



## fseto

тоже думаю, что кнопка на мафоне, возможно многофункциональная
имхо, уменьшенный вариант фото был лучше.


----------



## Кирилл

Chinaski написал(а):


> возможно какая то кнопка в автомобиле





fseto написал(а):


> возможно многофункциональная


мультик от магнитолы,да.


fseto написал(а):


> уменьшенный вариант фото был лучше.


о чем речь?


----------



## fseto

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> о чем речь?


на первых минутах, когда ты загрузил это фото... их было два варианта: большой и мален-й.


----------



## Кирилл

fseto написал(а):


> на первых минутах, когда ты загрузил это фото...


Ну то был не совсем обычный пост...стоял у подъезда,ждал жену.
Сделал фото,обрезал,запостил.
Потом телефон на сиденье пассажирское переднее бросил.
Она пришла и на него уселась...в магазин приехали,жду,думаю посмотрю что нового - а она пока сидела на нем пост отредактировала и абракадабру какую то написала))))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> а она пока сидела на нем пост отредактировала и абракадабру какую то написала))))


Это еще уметь надо. Захочешь сделать - не сделаешь.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Захочешь сделать - не сделаешь.


Это точно))
Хорошо фото не наделала...загадывать будет кто?


----------



## Chinaski

я загадаю. Но фотка на телефоне, вечером скину


----------



## Chinaski

что находится на конце черного провода?


----------



## Кирилл

хаб?


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri, нет


----------



## fseto

разве это не переходник?


----------



## kmscom

уж не TV тюнер ли это


----------



## Chinaski

kmscom, нет
fseto, переходник понятие растяжимое. Надо уточнение, переходник на что?


----------



## fseto

думал на ide, но тут проводочек лишний..
не ide, а pata


----------



## Chinaski

fseto написал(а):


> не ide, а pata


все не то)


----------



## glax24

Chinaski, может зарядник для телефона.


----------



## Chinaski

glax24, в яблочко) позволю только уточнение: зарядка для телефонов))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Кто-нибудь, наконец, удосужиться исправить ошибки в названии темы? Все две.


----------



## Охотник

SNS-amigo, исправили.
Хотел тут на днях одну картинку приложить, открыл страничку, показалось приколным для загадки, отошел воды попить, жена увидела мелком и высказала мне: Ты что это там голые... гузницы рассматриваешь?! Ну вы поняли, надеюсь о чем я. 
Я дар речи на мгновение потерял, гляжу там другое окно открылось пока ходил, с кучей женских гузниц. Чуть не опрофанился.


----------



## kmscom

Охотник написал(а):


> Ну вы поняли, надеюсь о чем я.


лично я не знаю такого женского органа - гузница


----------



## Кирилл

kmscom написал(а):


> гузница


А у курицы?


----------



## kmscom

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А у курицы?


и у неё, нет.
грудка, окорочок, крыло, желудок, сердце


----------



## Ephemera

У курицы гузка))


----------



## Кирилл

Ephemera написал(а):


> У курицы гузка))


----------



## machito

kmscom написал(а):


> лично я не знаю такого женского органа - гузница


А я это слово слышал на украине в детстве, - идэ и крутэ своим гузном 
(мы много каких слов не знаем и не слышали даже)
видимо происхождение слова гузно от слова подгузник))))


----------



## kmscom

ааа, ну тогда почему на украинском? я же не пишу тэйбл, а пишу стол


----------



## SNS-amigo

Охотник написал(а):


> голые... гузницы рассматриваешь?! Ну вы поняли, надеюсь о чем я.


Гузница - это задница. А задница, как всем известно, это не орган, а часть тела, пятая точка.
http://playground.ctp-design.net/fairytales/terem-teremok.html


----------



## kmscom

ягодицы это называется и это орган


----------



## SNS-amigo

kmscom, что-нибудь когда-нибудь слышал о диалектах, о русских народных говорах, прочитал хоть один такой словарь, изучал миграцию населения европейской части России на Урал, в Сибирь, Дальний Восток?  Как говорится в кино: "Учись, студент!"


----------



## kmscom

SNS-amigo, ах вы путешественник во времени из прошлого?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Каждую секунду прошлое пересекается с настоящим, а настоящее с будущим.


----------



## machito

Чёт вы ребята опять от истины ушли 








kmscom написал(а):


> ааа, ну тогда почему на украинском? я же не пишу тэйбл, а пишу стол


а при чём тэйбл, если речь о гузне


----------



## Кирилл

Орех?


----------



## Drongo

Собачьи пенисы


machito написал(а):


> А я это слово слышал на украине в детстве, - идэ и крутэ своим гузном


гузка - задняя часть у птиц, то бишь попа, крутить попой корочь это. Вертихвостка. )


----------



## Chinaski

machito, может картошка?
P.S. что бы это ни было - выглядит жутко))


----------



## shestale

Какие то черви.


----------



## Drongo

Половые протезы-импланты, для тех кто хочет потенцию иметь или для смены пола с женского на мужской, а?
Правда вряд ли, там видел парочку хитрозакрученых, вряд ли такие формы бывают. Может и вправду какие-то овощи, редиска такая?


----------



## OLENA777

Неспелый арахис.


----------



## fseto

ощущение, что к фото применен розоватый фильтр


----------



## machito

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Неспелый арахис.


 он самый


----------



## Кирилл

Я ж говорил)


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я ж говорил)


цветовая гамма, кой-какое искажение и картинка готова))


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito, Некоторые люди всё в розовом цвете видят.  Зато красиво! 

С отгадавшей OLENA777 новая загадка.


----------



## OLENA777

Уступаю свой ход я больше люблю отгадывать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

???


----------



## fseto

Начнем с динамика


----------



## shestale

Будильник)


----------



## Chinaski

Я думаю это что-то вроде ночника или светильника


----------



## fseto

Божья коровка


----------



## SNS-amigo

Божья коровка - да, по обличью, но не суть.  Опять же размер, фото почти один в один.
Будильник - нет, нужен тогда хоть какой-то циферблат или таймер, чтобы как-то заводить.
Динамик - нет, хотя нечто похожее видел, но там должен быть хоть один проводок с джеком.
Ночник, светильник - тоже нет, хотя также есть похожие, но у них же должна быть еще вилка.


----------



## fseto

Может банально игрушка. Завел или включил и поехала.


----------



## shestale

Мышка беспроводная дизайнерская.


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, shestale, логично, похоже, но, увы, нет. 

Подсказки:
То, что на самом деле, обычно бывает гораздо побольше в размере, но это просто миниатюрка. Как и игрушка, и мышка, тоже движется.


----------



## shestale

Может пылесос беспроводной дизайнерский?


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, такой миниатюрный, хочешь сказать?


----------



## shestale

Так ты же написал


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> обычно бывает гораздо побольше в размере


----------



## SNS-amigo

Внимание, правильный ответ.






Карманный микро-пылесос. 20 долларов красная цена.


----------



## fseto

молодец Шестале. 
А уже полотер хотел сказать.


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, Угадал! Забирай медальку.


----------



## shestale

Лучше деньгами)))


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 20 долларов красная цена


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, а еще 7 долларов - доставка. 
Я свой приз выдал, одевай и носи. 


shestale написал(а):


> Лучше деньгами)))


Угу. Обращаться к учредителям проекта. 

shestale, с отгадавшего новая ЧтоЭтоТакошка!


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> с отгадавшего новая ЧтоЭтоТакошка!


----------



## Охотник

Я не успел, заходил с телефона, смотрел, но честно говоря подумал про портативный массажер. Не угадал бы.


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> shestale, с отгадавшего новая ЧтоЭтоТакошка!


Постараюсь придумать))


----------



## machito

кто ?


----------



## shestale

Это кошка воду пьет


----------



## fseto

Скорее всего..., хотя я думал пантера.


----------



## shestale

Какая разница, все кошачьи так пьют.


----------



## fseto

хорошо, раз нет разницы, значит приз поделим)))


----------



## Drongo

Можно я загадаю? )

Кто или что это?


Спойлер


----------



## glax24

Drongo, человеческая фигура.


----------



## fseto

Судя по холмам и ботексам женщина


----------



## SNS-amigo

Мадам Попугай.


----------



## Drongo

glax24 написал(а):


> Drongo, человеческая фигура.


Да. ) Быстро вы отгадали )



Спойлер


----------



## SNS-amigo

Drongo, а правильный ответ - боди-арт. 
glax24, fseto, - с обоих загадка.


----------



## Кирилл

А мне понравилось как Drongo загадал,пусть не сложно,но интеллектуально)) И похоже я один подумал что там попугай)))


----------



## fseto

Принято, Амиго.


----------



## Drongo

SNS-amigo, Да, боди-арт, я забыл как правильно это искусство называется, но ты же видишь не боди-арт, а попугая или человеческую фигуру изображающую птицу. Так что если боди-арт это уже понтование после отгадки. )

Koza Nozdri, Да нет, я вот хоть и прочитал описание картинки и там говорилось тест на внимательность, но кроме птицы ничего не видел, где-то на подсознании хохолок сбивал с толку и хвост, но всё равно присматривался и фиг что увидел кроме птицы, а в отгадке уже по силуэту конечно. )


----------



## SNS-amigo

Drongo, сам же загадал =>


Drongo написал(а):


> Кто или что это?


Кто - попугай и/или девушка. Что - боди-арт.
Боди-арт - искусство нанесения на тело рисунков с целью разукрашивания и имитации.
Девушка, разукрашенная в стиле боди-арт и посаженная так с целью имитации попугая.


----------



## fseto

Какие мысли?


----------



## Chinaski

fseto, какой то памятник


----------



## fseto

Пока промолчу..., но подсказки будут. Посмотрим какие еще мысли будут.


----------



## Кирилл

Пуговица)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Профиль-портрет самого *fseto*.


----------



## Chinaski

Фляжка?


----------



## fseto

Не пуговица))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> Не пуговица))


"Не, пуговица" или реально "Не пуговица?"


----------



## Кирилл

Или пуговиц))


----------



## fseto

Профиль-портрет, шутник))
Подсказка, товарищи


----------



## fseto

Больше идей нет?))


----------



## shestale

Очень похоже на держатель нитки для вставки её в иголку.


----------



## fseto

shestale написал(а):


> Очень похоже на держатель нитки для вставки её в иголку.


----------



## Охотник

Быррр, а два пальца - это что плохой держатель для нитки...


----------



## Ephemera

пальцы разные бывают, знаете ли)) и глаза тоже..


----------



## Chinaski

сфоткано на какой то фигне)) я думал эта штука приклеена к заднему фону, что-то вроде эмблемы


----------



## fseto

Chinaski, Зря ты так, это столешница, рисунок мрамор, жаль что ввел тебя в заблуждение))


----------



## Chinaski

fseto написал(а):


> это столешница, рисунок мрамор


вот! А я думал что это возможно какой то сувенир типа чего то бюста на камне.


fseto написал(а):


> жаль что ввел тебя в заблуждение))


не беда)


----------



## Кирилл

Chinaski написал(а):


> я думал эта штука приклеена к заднему фону, что-то вроде эмблемы


При клееный пуговиц))
shestale, давай загадывай!


----------



## machito

fseto написал(а):


> Больше идей нет?))


блин, не мог зайти раньше, я то помню эти штуковины, да и все штрибана должны помнить


----------



## fseto

бывает)). 
Зато не сразу угадали, а зашел бы ты Коля, сразу верный ответ дал... А я сто...лько искал эту штуковину)). 
Что-то Шестале не хочет загадывать, чтоб другие помучались))


----------



## shestale

Угадывайте...


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, болтокреп обыкновенный.


----------



## regist

Обычно такое с гвоздями делали 


machito написал(а):


> я то помню эти штуковины


я тоже помню, даже где-то лежать должна.


Охотник написал(а):


> Быррр, а два пальца - это что плохой держатель для нитки...


проблема не в держателе, а в том, что благодаря этой штуки можно быстро и легко нитку в ушко просунуть. Что особо актуально, если ушко маленькое.


----------



## machito

shestale, так не честно)) это может быть всё что угодно, как сказал SNS-amigo, 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> болтокреп обыкновенный.


на мой взгляд какая то самопальная конструкция не надёжная и не понятная... железо в дереве, да ещё и с расчётом зажима по резьбе 
тут походу до пенсии не отгадать.


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> shestale, болтокреп обыкновенный.


нет)


regist написал(а):


> Обычно такое с гвоздями делали


как?


machito написал(а):


> так не честно)) это может быть всё что угодно


почему не честно...предложи свой вариант


----------



## regist

shestale написал(а):


> как?


ну, я ответ знаю, так что если скажу то остальным будет не интересно.


----------



## shestale

В личку давай тогда).


----------



## machito

shestale написал(а):


> предложи свой вариант


пожалуйста, аналог  кто это ?


----------



## shestale

machito, отвечать вопросом на вопрос...не наш стиль)))
regist, в личку прислал верный ответ.


----------



## machito

Ну тогда, как говорят в картах, я пас


----------



## Alex1983

Типа петля))) от хлебницы))


----------



## Ephemera

самопальная струбцина какая-то)
а второе - дед Мазай))


----------



## machito

Деда мазая знают все))))


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> кто это ?


Проводник: бродознатец, болотоход. и пр. в т.ч., как сказали выше, и дед Мазай.


----------



## regist

Сейчас очередь shestale,


dzu написал(а):


> без очереди не ходим, только в случает 2-х дневного простоя...


правда, имхо, ему надо немного подкорректировать вопрос.

а по поводу задачи machito, Ваню тоже все знают .


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, это какое-то приспособление из разряда струбцин и тисков, только деревянное, используемое для разных целей: сгибания, выпрямления, направления, распиловки, точной нарезки, в том числе все это в комплексе.

*Стусло* или еще как-то, близко к нему. Одна из разновидностей во вложении.


----------



## fseto

Если что, могу загадать. Вчера приготовил, думал Шестале некогда будет загадывать.


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Стусло или еще как-то, близко к нему.


зажим для кровати, чтоб не скрипела


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> зажим для кровати, чтоб не скрипела


Кровать или жена?


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo, обе


----------



## Ephemera

как будто в кроватях только жены бывают))


----------



## Кирилл

Ага.
Бывает что незнакомка. Или две...


----------



## shestale

Подвожу промежуточный итог:

1. кроме региста пока не угадал ни кто
2. это штуковина-головоломка из разряда как это сделано 




 

3. Подождем еще, может кто-нибудь расскажет как это сделано?

п.с. деревянная деталь цельная без распилов и последующих склеек.


fseto написал(а):


> Если что, могу загадать. Вчера приготовил


Как эту закончим, так очередь региста наступит, а вот если он тебе её передаст, тогда милости просим


----------



## Alex1983

Как называется не знаю, а вот как делается))))


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, по условиям зачади и традиции у загадываемых предметов *должно быть название*.
Если это чисто "Как это сделано?", то данная штуковина не удовлетворяем условиям задачи - "Что это такое?".

Так есть ли у этой штуковины исторически сложившееся название?


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo, не нужно быть буквоедом до мозга костей, ведь это же просто игра 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Так есть ли у этой штуковины исторически сложившееся название?


Есть - "мозгодрыг")))


----------



## fseto

shestale написал(а):


> Как эту закончим, так очередь региста наступит


да мне не к спеху
если дал верный ответ, то как-то не интересно стало, думаю болт прорезан, причем какая-то часть его отсутствует...


----------



## shestale

fseto написал(а):


> думаю болт прорезан, причем какая-то часть его отсутствует


Нет. Болт целый, ни чем не резан, а вот как он туда попал это загадка, которую нужно отгадать...)))


----------



## fseto

shestale написал(а):


> Нет. Болт целый, ни чем не резан


ну тогда, отверстие просверлено на искось, в таком случае болт войдет по диагонали, а потом выпрямили по центру.
(Лучше бы загадали: - Что у деда Мазая в руках?))) )


----------



## shestale

fseto, опять нет.
Дальше думаем или ответ выкладывать уже?


----------



## Кирилл

Болт из материала,который подвержен высокой деформации при изменении температуры...?


----------



## fseto

shestale, Регист сказал как болт туда попал?


----------



## shestale

Кирилл, мыслишь в верном направлении, но болт здесь не причем.


fseto написал(а):


> Регист сказал как болт туда попал?


Да.


----------



## fseto

Спойлер: Что у деда Мазая в руках



Японский лук высокой точности, которым можно в глаз попасть))
http://bascinet.ru/menatarms/weapon/umi/


----------



## shestale

Ну раз интерес уже пропал, тогда выкладываю ответ


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, так я там смайлик для чего поставил. 
А если действительно придраться, то загадка неправильная.

У нас тема называется "Что это такое?" - ответ исторически сложившееся слово.

А у вас в этой загадке "Как это сделать?" - Без названия получаемого предмета и вообще для другой темы.


----------



## fseto

Не знаю.. Можно ли придраться, но в целом мне понравилось, интересно!


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А если действительно придраться, то загадка неправильная.


ИМХО нестандартное мышление куда важнее...больше добавить нечего.


----------



## machito

shestale, не, не честно, по фотографии не реально вычислить что это, поймёт тот кто с этим сталкивался либо слышал,
нормальный чел не догонит чё это за брусок с болтом


----------



## SNS-amigo

2 дня прошло. 
fseto, что там хотел загадать-то?


----------



## fseto

Что это?


----------



## Кирилл

Заклепка или пластиковый дюбель


----------



## fseto

близко, но нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, а примерные размеры какие?
1 см, 10 см...?


----------



## Chinaski

мне кажется я видел эту штуку, но не помню что это.


----------



## fseto

примерные размеры, ну где-то по диагонали + - 2 см., очень легкий, легче чем полный спичечный коробок.
И еще, чтоб не было недоразумений как в прошлый раз... фон отношения не имеет к данному предмету..


----------



## Кирилл

клипса для обивки какой то?


----------



## fseto

неа..)). В высоту, где-то см... 4.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Аналогично, где-то видел. 
Не клипса и не клепка однозначно, т.к. шляпка нецельная.
У кулинаров похожие инструменты есть, но такой не видел. 

А она стоит или висит?


----------



## fseto

На фото нижняя часть, она же конусообразная.. Шляпка цельная..., верно Амиго.
К кулинарии отношения не имеет. 
Подсказка: эту вещь продают женщины, по крайней мере мужчин продавцов в этом месте не помню. Сам данный предмет не продается, а поставляется как неотъемлемая часть другой ее части.


----------



## shestale

Похоже на какой-то фиксатор...защелку, заглушку.


----------



## VexMD

Если "это место" - аптека, то "эта вещь" похожа на крышечку от пузырька с таблетками


----------



## Охотник

VexMD написал(а):


> крышечку от пузырька с таблетками


Похожа очень, но размеры 4 см невелики для крышечки. Хотя сейчас чего уж только нет.
В аптеках мужчины тоже работают. Меньше чем женщин, но все же есть.


----------



## fseto

А вот и ответ





VexMD браво, самый точный ответ. 
Шестале почти угадал))
Загадывай Векс.


----------



## VexMD

Я - пас, у меня нет загадок.


----------



## SNS-amigo

VexMD, что ж так быстро, 2 дня можно пораздумывать.


----------



## Drongo

О, приветы всем. Как я вовремя. ) Раз ни у кого нет загадок, можно? )

Что это у него такое на носу? )



Спойлер


----------



## Кирилл

он аниматор?


----------



## shestale

Я знаю, ответ писать не буду)))


----------



## machito

Ну вроде как похож на этих врачей ))


----------



## fseto

Со зрением никак не связано?


----------



## Drongo

Он не анниматор и не врач. )

Со зрением не связано и с болезнью, медициной никаким боком. )

Подсказку как дать правда я не знаю, Санёк, шестале может поможет грамотно подсказать если сдадитесь. )


----------



## fseto

Не сдаемся)


Drongo написал(а):


> Со зрением не связано и с болезнью, медициной никаким боком


может просто игрушка...?


----------



## Drongo

И не игрушка тоже. )
Рассуждаем логически, резинки чтоб оно не падало, две дырочки чтоб было удобно дышать. Для чего оно вообще такое надо? Где б могло использоваться? Длина там сколько? Сантиметров 15-18 где-то? )


----------



## fseto

для не полноценных наверно..


----------



## Drongo

Каким образом это им может пригодиться? Мне любопытно. Самые смелые фантазии озвучивайте. )


----------



## shestale

fseto написал(а):


> для не полноценных наверно..


Ага, я бы даже сказал...маньяков


----------



## fseto

то, что думал.., думаю не подходит))
интересно, что на кончике носа?)


----------



## VexMD

shestale написал(а):


> Ага, я бы даже сказал...маньяков


Если имеются ввиду сексуальные маньяки, то эта штука напоминает традиционный мужской наряд "котеку" - тыквенный чехол на пенис.
http://ru.tsn.ua/glamur/papuasy-pok...elat-iz-tykvy-odezhku-dlya-penisa-360775.html


----------



## Drongo

fseto написал(а):


> интересно, что на кончике носа?)


В принципе это и не имеет никакого значения что там на кончике носа. Само приспособление нужно воспринимать целиком. Детали отдельно друг от друга здесь ничего не скажут. )


VexMD написал(а):


> Если имеются ввиду сексуальные маньяки


Про маньяков тема мне понравилась. )

Девчёнки наверное хихикают где-то и боятся зайти в тему.  А ведь женское нестандартное мышление ой как нужно. )
Сдаётесь? )


----------



## fseto

видел одежду для носа, чтоб нос не замерз на катке..., но этот какой-то экстраординарный.


----------



## VexMD

Drongo написал(а):


> Про маньяков тема мне понравилась. )


тогда продолжу : поделка из хрена моржового
http://www.mammoth.ru/izdeliya-iz-penisa-morzha
http://happia.ru/maski/venetsianskie-maski/muzhskie-maski/venetsianskaya-maska-chernogo-vorona.html
Менее экзотический вариант - разновидность венецианской маски.
Делается из папье маше.


----------



## fseto

есть племя, вроде в Африке, которое одевает "наряд" на пен**, что способствует его постоянному нахождению в эрегированном состоянии.


----------



## Drongo

Неее, это не одежда и не часть маскарадного костюма. )

Могу дать маленькую подсказку, размер - если б он был меньше в длину, то было бы не очень комфортно при его применении. )

Так что давайте сюда ваши смелые фантазии про всевозможных маньяков.


----------



## shestale

VexMD, fseto, а маньяки бывают не только сексуальные)))


----------



## fseto

пас)


----------



## Кирилл

Может этой штукой проверяют запахи в труднодоступных местах?


----------



## shestale

Дырочки для носа снизу есть))


----------



## Кирилл

Ну и что


----------



## VexMD

shestale написал(а):


> маньяки бывают не только сексуальные)))


тогда предложу музыкальную тему - этот человек барабанщик, которому недостаточно рук, чтобы бить по всем барабанам


----------



## Chinaski

я нашел что это но сжульничать не позволяет совесть) сам не догадался)


----------



## fseto

тоже нашел. Подсказку можно было дать, так чтоб не польнуться. Увижу такого, не посмею сдержать смех, наверно))).


----------



## Drongo

Отгадали? )

Стилус это для лентяев. ) Знали бы что я подумал когда увидел, там догадки про пенис выглядят детской сказкой. )



Спойлер























А как дать подсказку я не знал, вроде если подскажешь наводкой то сразу поймёшь что энто. )

Девочки вздохнули спокойно. )


----------



## fseto

Drongo написал(а):


> Отгадали? )


нет, но нашли фото с объяснением все-таки. Мое первое мнение было про тренировку глаз.


----------



## kmscom

чего только не придумают, таких "псевдоизобретений" полно


----------



## shestale

Что-то затихли...предлагаю отгадать:


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, опять "Как это сделать?" или на этот раз всё-таки "Что это такое?"


----------



## fseto

Шестале, фото после фотошопа?


----------



## Ephemera

хм...деталь от швейной машинки?
правда я ничего ни в шитье ни в машинках не понимаю))


----------



## Chinaski

или деталь от стиральной машинки) тут ключевое слово машинка)


----------



## shestale

Продается в спец.магазинах, но умельцы и сами делают 
Это не деталь, не зап.часть и т.д. Это законченное изделие.


----------



## Ephemera

какой-нибудь специальный альпинистский крючок))


----------



## Chinaski

может какое нибудь приспособление для рыбалки?))


----------



## Кирилл

Элемент головоломки


----------



## shestale

Chinaski написал(а):


> может какое нибудь приспособление для рыбалки?))


Верно! А какое, не уточнишь?


----------



## Chinaski

shestale, ну пусть будет мармышка) мне нравится это слово. Я ни когда не рыбачил, не шарю в этом.


----------



## shestale

Нет, не мормышка, вот они




А то что у меня это называется безузловая застежка, которая применяется для привязывания оснасток к шнуру или леске не используя узлы, т.к. на узлах как правило и происходит обрыв.


----------



## machito

shestale, загадки для сверходарённых эрудитов


----------



## shestale

Ну извините, я уже и не знаю что загадывать в таком случае, то загадка не соответствует названию темы, теперь для сверх одаренных эрудитов...неужто только такие загадки только можно загадывать?
Что это такое?


----------



## Chinaski

shestale написал(а):


> Что это такое?


стакан с водой?)
machito, это может вы знаете что это такое, а я как ни разу в жизни не бывавший на рыбалке в первый раз увидел сие приспособление


----------



## Ephemera

а я на рыбалке была, но не видела ни разу этого))


----------



## fseto

Загадать))?


----------



## shestale

Загадывай.


----------



## fseto

shestale написал(а):


> Загадывай.


ок шеф).
Что это?





принимается точный ответ


----------



## shestale

Бастурма.


----------



## fseto

мимо.


----------



## Ephemera

суджук)


----------



## fseto

Ephemera написал(а):


> суджук)


правильно!


----------



## Ephemera

можно я загадывать не буду))


----------



## fseto

Ephemera написал(а):


> можно я загадывать не буду))


можно.., но обратное решение было бы в двойне интересней))


----------



## Ephemera

fseto написал(а):


> можно.., но обратное решение было бы в двойне интересней))


может созрею когда нибудь)


----------



## Ephemera

Ладно, попробую загадать)) а то что то больше никто не хочет


----------



## fseto

похоже на вешалку


----------



## Ephemera

fseto написал(а):


> похоже на вешалку


неа)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera, кит, выпускающий вверх струю воды (фигурка, статуэтка).


----------



## Ephemera

SNS-amigo, не угадал))


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> кит, выпускающий вверх струю воды


это у меня в подсознании сидело.., форма очень знакомая, но не мог вспомнить))
штопр, шприц, ?))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, значит ты тоже похожее видел. Но это неправильный ответ.
Может не кит, а дельфин, он тоже прыскает.


----------



## Ephemera

это никто не прыскает))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera, если учесть то, что изображение на фото сильно увеличено, то могу предположить, что эта штуковина очень похожа на декоративную офисную или канцелярскую иголку, которой бумажки или плакаты прикрепляют к стене, стенду, доске в школе. Под женскую ручку неплохо пошла бы.
У нас был на презентации похожий гаджет, но обычный пластмассовый, не блестящий. Может даже фото с презентации завтра найду.


----------



## Alex1983

Клюшка для гольфа)))


----------



## Ephemera

SNS-amigo, поздравляю)



 

вас тут фиг обманешь))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Чё, угадал, что ль? А где такие продают?


----------



## fseto

Амиго, молодчина))
Ну что ж, загадывай)))


----------



## Ephemera

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А где такие продают?


а очень надо?))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Загадка относительно легкая, как мне кажется.
Я даже еще облегчу задачу: Что это? или Для чего это?
Т.е. точное название штуковины необязательно называть, достаточно своими словами указать ее предназначение или процесс.
Или, или, или, и это уже будет считаться правильным отчетом.


Ephemera написал(а):


> а очень надо?))


Пригодилось бы.


----------



## Ephemera

первое что на ум пришло, это плафон) почему то..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera написал(а):


> это плафон) почему то..


Я даже знаю - почему. Но нет, увы, не плафон.


----------



## Ephemera

диск крепится к внешнему ободу (не знаю как еще назвать), с помощью пластиковых хомутов, как мне кажется. Значит он подвижен. Что то очень знакомое))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera, не-а. И процесс не тот. Совсем. 
Утро вечера мудренее. Завтра - с утречка, с бодрячка, а не с кондачка.


----------



## Ephemera

в смысле с кондачка?
что увидела на фото, то и сказала) нет так нет


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Пепельница? Тушилка свечек?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera, "с кондачка" - это антоним "с утречка, с бодрячка". И всё. 
А версия интересная.



ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Пепельница? Тушилка свечек?


Нет. Увы.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
А это верх, или низ?


----------



## Охотник

Видимо железная крышка какая-то. Но предназначение непонятно.


----------



## lilia-5-0

Я видела похожую штучку у подружки. Название не знаю. В некоторых странах вещь нужная. Как пользоваться знаю, но пока промолчу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А это верх, или низ?


Скорее перед или лицевая сторона. Если можно вообще так ее назвать.



Охотник написал(а):


> Видимо железная крышка какая-то.


Металлическая штука, но тип сплава мне неизвестен.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
А это не что-то типа бубна?


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А это не что-то типа бубна?


Нет, не бубен. Но 1-2 градуса в правильном направлении.


----------



## fseto

может кухонная утварь, для торта например...?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Гонг?


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> кухонная утварь,


Нет.



ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Гонг?


Нет. Но еще 5 градусов в правильном направлении.
Двое суток прошло. Даю подсказку, открываю дополнительную часть картинки.





И напоминаю.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> точное название штуковины необязательно называть, достаточно своими словами указать ее предназначение или процесс.


----------



## Ephemera

это кого-то или что-то должно отпугивать?))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera написал(а):


> это кого-то или что-то должно отпугивать?))


Оригинально. Ну, не знаю, теоретически можно просто отмахиваться им от комаров или... ухажеров.
Можно просто ходить с этим по улицам и поблескивать "золотом" на солнце. Задач для применения можно много найти.
Но это всё не главное предназначение этой штуковины.


----------



## Ephemera

Как альтернатива скалки тоже наверно неплохо) треснешь и звон дооолго стоит...


----------



## fseto

с ее помощью, что-то переносят или прикрывают как крышкой..?


----------



## Drongo

А это может быть нечто такое типа для искателей воды? Ну как у нас ветка лозы, а у "этих" - эта штуковина


----------



## SNS-amigo

Не лозовик, не переносят и не прикрывают как крышкой.
А просто держат в руках за ручку, что я открыл вчера. Но не просто держат, а делают еще кое-что.


Ephemera написал(а):


> треснешь и звон дооолго стоит...


Ручка сломается сразу, не создав даже шишки. Об голову точно не зазвенит.


----------



## fseto

Может для отражения солнечных лучей или освещения темных мест))))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Погремушка?


----------



## Ephemera

В общем эта штука легкая, издает какой то шум, но не отпугивает никого) Ее зачем то держат в руке, и в некоторых странах это вещь нужная (по словам Лилии).
Что же это такое?


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> Может для отражения солнечных лучей или освещения темных мест))))


Оригинально, полезно, но нет.



ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Погремушка?





Ephemera написал(а):


> штука легкая, издает какой то шум


Сама по себе она звук не издает. Ей нужно помочь, но как?..


----------



## Ephemera

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Сама она звук не издает.


ну если по ней ударить видимо..или махнуть..или еще что, не знаю)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Но в принципе издает?
По ней дзынькать чем-то надо?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera написал(а):


> по ней ударить видимо..или махнуть..или еще что, не знаю)





ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> По ней дзынькать чем-то надо?


Я не говорю "нет".
Еще картинка, чтобы вы дали окончательный ответ - *Что делать с ней или что это или для чего это?*
Так сказать обратная сторона штуковины.







Итак...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Блин, как она с другой стороны выглядит, я и так представлял. Но, от этого не легче.
Смущает свободная подвеска, которая, скорее всего, нужна, чтобы не глушились колебания. Это если данную штуку рассматривать как источник звука.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, принимается. 

Какие еще будут предположения? Часок, пожалуй, еще подожду. 

Вдруг кто-то назовет не только процесс, но и название.


----------



## Ephemera

про подвижное соединение я уже давно говорила..


----------



## shestale

гонг?


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale написал(а):


> гонг?


Было уже.


> ScriptMakeR сказал(а): ↑
> Гонг?


>>


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Нет. Но еще 5 градусов в правильном направлении.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Было


----------



## shestale

Усилитель звука?


----------



## Кирилл

бебен какой?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Мы, вроде, пришли к соглашению, что по этой штуковине дзынькать надо. Но, при каких обстоятельствах, и как оно называется, это еще под вопросом.


----------



## VexMD

может в эту чашу кладутся какие-то шарики и при колебаниях вся система издает звук (как китайские медные пустотелые шарики, внутри которых находятся маленькие шарики)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Итак, правильный ответ.




 



Буддийский музыкальный инструмент с кружевным орнаментом, для образования мелодичного звука и медитаций.



ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> по этой штуковине дзынькать надо





ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> как она с другой стороны выглядит, я и так представлял.





ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> свободная подвеска, которая, скорее всего, нужна, чтобы не глушились колебания. Это если данную штуку рассматривать как источник звука.


В целом самый правильный ответ.

*ScriptMakeR*, забирай медальку.


----------



## kmscom

предлагаю продолжить тему с экзотическими музыкальными инструментами, например масульманскими или с "бесполезными" изобретениями. у каждого будет шанс не дождаться получения ответа, даже если полностью показать предмет во всех ракурсах


----------



## SNS-amigo

Самый стойкий и любознательный всегда дойдет до финального результата. А уж что потом загадывать — это законное право отгадавшего.

Моя штуковина относится к идиофонам и в таком или ином виде нередко привозится людьми из поездок, как сувенир или подарок.
Была еще китайская ступа-колокол, которую можно было не только дзинькать специальным отдельным билом, но и водить им по внутренней стороне, создавая нарастающий, но не раздражающий гул, который потом остается и какое-то время эта ступа-колокол звучит самостоятельно. Подарил давно.
А вот еще один — буквально мини-колокол, отгадать который никому не составило бы труда с первого раза.  Да, как и все подобные звуки, говорят, что злые духи и всякая потусторонняя нечисть, их не любит. Домашние животные тоже поначалу боятся, потом привыкают, когда обнюхают, но и могут высказать тебе свое мнение.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ну, поехали.


----------



## VexMD

скульптурная композиция Всевидящее Око


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, типо динамик.


----------



## OLENA777

Гантеля?


----------



## Ephemera

Щит?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Мимо 
Тут, какбы, познания некоторые нужны. Если сегодня не отгадаете, завтра могу либо подобную вещь в том же ракурсе дать, либо эту же, но в другом ракурсе.


----------



## lilia-5-0

Интерессная штука. А она какого размера, примерно?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

lilia-5-0, 
В диаметре сантиметров 15, но там еще много чего не видно. Это, скажим так, вид сверху. Все дело в ракурсе. Если был бы другой ракурс, то уже отгадали бы. Наверное..
Правда, соглашусь, загадка, скорее, для мужского населения. Но, мои однокурсницы знают что это.
Если нужны подсказки, пишите. Задачка не простая.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, а курс, который изучали вместе с однокурсницами, какой?
Физико-математический, терапевтический, филологический?


----------



## Ephemera

это деталь от чего то?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ephemera, 
Да, это детель автомобиля.


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Да, это детель автомобиля.


может это декор который ставится на диски что бы закрыть болты?


----------



## Ephemera

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Да, это детель автомобиля.


ну тогда, кажется, я знаю что это) помолчу пока)


----------



## Chinaski

Ephemera написал(а):


> помолчу пока)


В чем тогда смысл отгадывания если все будут знать и молчать?


----------



## Ephemera

Chinaski написал(а):


> если все будут знать


не все)) только я
ну и еще сам ScriptMakeR и его сокурсницы)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ephemera, 
Давай уже ответ, а то другую фотку скину
Присмотритесь, там вверху справа отчетливо видно кольцо, пока не буду говорить какое.


----------



## fseto

вчера еще хотел сказать : поршень, усомнился из за формы))


----------



## Ephemera

Ну вот и ответ))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

fseto, 
Верно )))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, ну тигр георгиевский, твоя очередь. 
ScriptMakeR, от какого авто поршень-то?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Ягуаровский поршень от ланд ровера.


----------



## fseto

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ягуаровский поршень от ланд ровера.


тоже интересно было. А выпуск старый или новый?
Ephemera, а вы все знали....))


----------



## Ephemera

fseto написал(а):


> а вы все знали


ну подробностей таких я не знала) про ландровер) 
только в общем про деталь, и то догадывалась)


----------



## fseto

Ephemera написал(а):


> только в общем про деталь, и то догадывалась)


я это и имел в виду))
ScriptMakeR, ах да.., откуда у тебя поршень Ягуара)))?


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> тигр георгиевский


 ,


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> откуда у тебя поршень Ягуара)))


Да, @ScriptMakeR, сознавайся!


----------



## fseto

"Сознавайся".... Хорошо сказал)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, как думаешь, какой вариант проканает: 
- свинтил только что у себя с машины, 
- принесли чинить однокурсницы, 
- только что сам смастерил (экземпляр №1)...


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> как думаешь, какой вариант проканает


кстати вопрос интересный...! 
но я бы пожелал..., первый вариант! (т.е. у него есть эта тачка)))) )


----------



## SNS-amigo

Пусть будет тачка. Получается, тогда он его с неё сам свинтил.


----------



## fseto

если серьезно, даже не знаю))). Вроде дома..(судя по паркету))), взял у кого-то, пришел домой, быстренько придвинул стулья и сфотал..., в обуви.., точно недавно зашел домой)). Состояние запчасти хорошее. После фотосессии отнес хозяину))).


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, нет, не дома, видел стол какой исчирканный, изрисованный, аккурат, общественный. 
Да и поперли бы его из дома в обуви с тааакой бандурой в руках.


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> видел стол какой исчирканный, изрисованный, аккурат, общественный


не не не.. mon ami, это не стол.., очень низко находится. Если не дома, то скамейки. Может в СТО находится))), не знаю. Мы тут как экстрасенсы)))
Ща придет, скажет, это я у друга в гараже, у него там паркет 
Загадка...
Кто, кто, а девочки точно знают, что это. В принципе загадка вообще не сложная..



 

Посмотрим ваши варианты..)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Стекляшка какая-то...


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Стекляшка какая-то..


no. 
Пока без подсказок. Рано еще))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Хочешь сказать, что эта штука из пластмассы? 
А или это, как его, оргстекло. 

У меня был похожий светильник. Дааавно.


----------



## Ephemera

Что-то в поршнях я лучше разбираюсь, походу)) чем в девочкиных пластмассках))


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> свинтил только что у себя с машины


это если только для фотосессии, то он очень сильно хотел загадать эту загадку))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Не, штуковина явно знакомая. Где-то видел.


----------



## Ephemera

а там внутри ничего не лежит?


----------



## fseto

Амиго, однако хитрый способ ты избрал...))). 
Посмотрим, на версии других участников. Завтра, вечерком выложу другой ракурс предмета.


Ephemera написал(а):


> а там внутри ничего не лежит?


нет)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Нет у меня машины, и прав, и друга с машиной. Просто в технаре у препода есть б/ушный поршень. Понравился мне он. Я от туда еще много чего могу в эту тему вынести.
Фотка была сделана с зажатого между партами поршня.


----------



## fseto

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Просто в технаре у препода есть б/ушный поршень





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> нет, не дома, видел стол какой исчирканный, изрисованный, аккурат, общественный


Амиго, ты прям как в воду глядел))


----------



## Chinaski

может на фото застежка от бюсгальтера?)


----------



## fseto

Chinaski написал(а):


> может на фото застежка от бюсгальтера?)


не застежка)), и не косточка))


----------



## Кирилл

вешалка аль сушилка?
дальше в мыслях пошлое...


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> дальше в мыслях пошлое...





Спойлер: OFF



тем интереснее)


----------



## Drongo

Короче это индикатор для женской фигуры, а конкретно ягодиц. Девочка становится попой, чтоб полукруглой своей формой попасть в выемку, если всё "вкладывается" без выпираний, то попа имеет норм формы. А если нет, то как бы это уже намекает что походы к холодильнику нужно сократить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Drongo, ну ты прямо знаток.


----------



## Drongo

SNS-amigo, ну, а что девочкам ещё нужно? Губная помада, норм попа и каблуки. )


----------



## Кирилл

Эх)) Как тяжко мужикам...


----------



## fseto

ну че.., варианты понравились..., особенно Дронго молодец. Хотелось бы дальше посмотреть, какие еще варианты будут. Но как и говорил, выкладываю второе фото. Давайте смелее))


----------



## Кирилл

кронштейн!
крючок.


----------



## VexMD

вроде - вешалка, на которых в магазине продают трусы или юбки


----------



## Drongo

Да вряд ли туда трусы поцепить можно, там же мяться нечему, особенно женским стрингам.

Мне кажется эта штука перевёрнута на 180 градусов вверх ногами. Может какой-то тренажёр чтоб ступни тренить для носки туфель на длинном каблуке?

Ну я не знаю больше для чего такая форма нужна.

Дальше как у Кирилла, мысли лезут совсем в другом направлении, стесняюсь даже думать.


----------



## kmscom

подставка для книг или фотографий


----------



## Ephemera

честно говоря мне тоже ничего в голову не приходит) кроме вешалки


----------



## SNS-amigo

Штуковина из холодильника?


----------



## fseto

Фантазия у всех "Будь здоров")) даже женские "мерседесы" вспомнили)))



kmscom написал(а):


> подставка для книг или фотографий


Принимается. Молодец!!!




 
П.с. Передаю "эстафету")


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, что ж так быстро передал. 
Мог бы еще написать, "не для книг и не для фотографий".
Вот бы погадали неделю — для чего подставка.


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> что ж так быстро передал


если честно, то хотел продлить, посмотреть какие еще будут фантазии)), но подставка и в Африке подставка)). 
Да и не припомню, чтоб Кмском загадывал, вот предлагаю ему тоже загадать, пусть пробует)))


----------



## Drongo

Вы просто замылили мозг трусиками и застёжками.


----------



## Ephemera

Drongo написал(а):


> Вы просто замылили мозг трусиками и застёжками


мужчины )))


----------



## kmscom

у меня нет фотоаппарата. не могу предоставить фотографии. пусть загадывает любой желающий


----------



## SNS-amigo

Drongo, давай, загадывай.
Мы все недавно уже были в этой роли. 
Тема, поднятая тобой, довольно занятная. Авось еще чего-то интересное в теме поднимешь.


----------



## Drongo

Мне надо подумать, поискать чего-нибудь, но уже завтра во второй половине дня. Если есть желающие - пожалуйста. Потом подготовлюсь основательно - загадаю.


----------



## shestale

А давайте еще решим, можно или нет загадывать, выкладывая фото по частям, а не все полностью? ИМХО, что лучше все фото полностью выкладывать, а то так можно по кусочкам до бесконечности загадывать)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Это бессмысленно.* Физически нельзя сделать фото, захватив все сто процентов его видимой наружной части, т.е. со всех сторон.
Сделать то можно, но надо обойти со всех сторон, обфоткать сбоку, сверху, слева, справа, перевернуть вверх днищем, спроецировать.
Но тогда фото будет уже не одно, а целая галерея, и размещать его нужно будет в совсем другом месте, чтобы все обозреть и понять.
Даже в 3D мы видим всего лишь часть объекта — с определенного ракурса, со своей стороны обзора, в той точке, откуда мы смотрим.
Любую вещь можно так повернуть, что с торца или в профиль ее вообще никто не узнает, хотя фото и будет показывать вещь целиком.
Никто не запрещает задавать наводящие вопросы, спрашивать, просить показать фото с другого ракурса, если он есть, подсказывать.
Мы отгадываем предмет по изображению, а оно необязательно должно быть сделано самим загадавшим, эдак никаких ресурсов не хватит.
Только надо четко формулировать задачу — Что это? Для чего это? (как у меня), Как это сделать? (у вас) и т.д. и т.п. Тогда всё ОК.


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo, а кто говорит о 100% да еще и со всех сторон.
Один любой ракурс, но полностью.
А то так и будем гадать, то ли это кусок пластика, то ли...х.з.
Можно было убрать тарелку и сфотографировать ее полностью.


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale написал(а):


> Один любой ракурс, но полностью.


>>>


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Любую вещь можно так повернуть, что с торца или в профиль ее вообще никто не узнает, хотя фото и будет показывать вещь целиком.




Слишком много условий и запретов не способствует прогрессу и снижает количество участников до минимума.


shestale написал(а):


> Можно было убрать тарелку и сфотографировать ее полностью.


Пространственное мышление должно работать, включаться. Пазлы вообще из кусочков состоят и то собираем.
Подать предмет так, чтобы он выглядел знакомым, но оставался загадкой — это именно то, что здесь нужно.
Это изюминка, которая должна быть, чтобы не дать процессу отгадывания сравняться с серой обыденностью.
Именно это и удалось с подставкой, поршнем, и, надеюсь, что и с идиофоном.


----------



## fseto

shestale написал(а):


> Можно было убрать тарелку и сфотографировать ее полностью.


Можно конечно, но тогда уже вопрос станет не: Кто отгадает?, а Кто не отгадает?. (касательно подставки)
Думаю до бесконечности не дойдет, т.к. загадывающий должен понимать, что через день, два, интерес у участников будет потерян, следовательно нужно помогать, чтоб кураж отгадывающих сохранить. 
П.С. Лучше, чтоб загадка была отгадана, еще лучше..., если она еще и интересна.


----------



## Drongo

Ту картинку что хотел не смог найти, а раньше не сохранил, посему с опозданием нашёл другую и соответственно загадка другая.

Что это и для чего нужно?



Спойлер








[\spoiler]


----------



## SNS-amigo

Drongo написал(а):


> Что это и для чего нужно?


Легко. Но пусть другие погадают. Ответ напишу в ЛС.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Похоже на какой-то дезайнерский стул.


----------



## Drongo

Нет, не стул, объект гораздо меньшего размера и ниже, я бы сказал где-то таких габаритов в сантиметрах: 25х10х10. В одном вы правы "нечто оригинальное, дизайнерское", но что? )

Сан-Амиго догадался если что поправит размерчики. )


----------



## shestale

Может подставка для бумажных салфеток?


----------



## Ephemera

дизайнерская туфля))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ephemera,


----------



## Drongo

Ephemera, Да. ) Женщины. ))

Загадывайте. )


----------



## Ephemera

Drongo написал(а):


> Загадывайте


ой))
мне надо подумать))


----------



## Ephemera

Ребята, загадывайте вы) уступлю свой ход, что то нет времени на раздумья)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ОК. Тогда я загадаю.


----------



## Ephemera

у меня целый мешок дома таких)) вроде бы это заготовки для пластиковых бутылок


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ephemera, 
Ну так не интересно


----------



## Ephemera

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ну так не интересно


не огорчайтесь)) загадайте еще что нибудь))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ephemera,
Пока нет ничего


----------



## fseto

посложнее надо)) (тетро пака)) )


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ephemera,
> Ну так не интересно


ну дак в каком веке живём, надо было сложнее чё нить))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito написал(а):


> ну дак в каком веке живём


Ну да, век пластиковых бутылок))


machito написал(а):


> надо было сложнее чё нить


Что-то дверная ручка не много кому понравилась))


----------



## Chinaski

можно я загадаю? Раз Ephemera, не хочет
Звучало предложение продолжить тему экзотических музыкальных инструментов, поэтому давайте продолжим.



 

На чем играет музыкант?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Chinaski написал(а):


> На чем играет музыкант?


Бабушкина стиральная доска.
Ну очень похоже по деревянному ободку.


----------



## Chinaski

SNS-amigo, точно) не ожидал что так быстро угадаете)
СККУП - название группы, С Коленями Как у Птицы, г.Смоленск


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Бабушкина стиральная доска.


Я думал, это очередная шутка, как раз в твоем стиле Амиго)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> Я думал, это очередная шутка, как раз в твоем стиле Амиго)))


Просто у нас, в моем в детстве, тоже была такая доска. Понятное дело, применялась она по назначению — бельё по ней терли, и таким образом отмывали от пятен и грязи. Но я иногда по ней ширкал пальцами — бдрынь-бдрынь. 

Стиральная доска тоже относится к идиофонам. Кроме нее на Руси ими были стучалки, ложки, тарелки, погремушки, трещотки, колотушки, барабанки, пастухальница, било, коса, трензель, коробок, колокол, колокольчики, трескотуха, ветряная трещотка, варган, пила, рубель (катальная пластина) и пр. пр.


----------



## fseto

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но я иногда по ней ширкал пальцами — бдрынь-бдрынь


так может в музыканты надо было пойти)), стал бы композитором, написал бы песеньку, взяли бы 1-е место на ЕВ


----------



## SNS-amigo

Да запросто!


----------



## shestale

Что это?


----------



## Chinaski

жезл ДПС-ника возможно еще не покрашенный?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Не, не он. Что-то до боли знакомое, но не могу вспомнить что. Если не ошибаюсь, то это во что-то еще и вставляться должно.


----------



## shestale

Chinaski, ScriptMakeR, нет))


----------



## Ephemera

будто бы свеча)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Наш пострел везде поспел. А была-то очередь SNS-amigo загадывать.  
Ну да ладно, мне все равно сейчас некогда. Бум считать, что ход я передал.


----------



## shestale

Ephemera, нет.
SNS-amigo, извини, это экспромтом получилось)))


----------



## fseto

настало время подсказки))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> подсказки))


Да. Какой хоть размер у этой штуковины?


----------



## Drongo

Карандаш для тараканов или тампон для женщин. С виду похож, белый и по размерам тоже.


----------



## fseto

Drongo написал(а):


> тампон для женщин


Шестале не загадал бы такое. Как ни-как преподаватель


----------



## machito

shestale написал(а):


> Что это?


далековато.... не рассмотреть  
похоже на прядильную насадку с шелковыми нитками ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

machito написал(а):


> похоже на прядильную насадку с шелковыми нитками ?


Первым делом тоже так подумал, но очень тонюсенькая какая-то. Там бобины потолще будут. И смущает, что она там у него похоже светится, отлив света во всяком случае какой-то есть.


----------



## shestale

fseto написал(а):


> настало время подсказки


Это футляр для...дальше сами 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Какой хоть размер у этой штуковины?


Длина - 19см. Диаметр - 2см.


Drongo написал(а):


> или тампон для женщин


Длинноват будет 


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> отлив света во всяком случае какой-то есть


Это просто блик при фотографировании телефоном.


----------



## machito

> настало время подсказки


и время сдаться


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> Длинноват будет


Так там как колпачок по 2 штуки просто может. )


fseto написал(а):


> Шестале не загадал бы такое


А кто его знает? )

Это фонарик наверное?


----------



## fseto

Может для отвеса, правда 19 см многовато


----------



## Chinaski

shestale написал(а):


> Это футляр для...дальше сами


Для жезла ДПС-ника?))


----------



## shestale

Нет и нет))
Для жезла маловат футлярчик будет


shestale написал(а):


> Длина - 19см. Диаметр - 2см.



Этот предмет все-же мужской, хотя...


----------



## Chinaski

ну не знаю даже) футляр для раскладной антенны? Или мини удочка раскладная?


----------



## shestale

Нет).
А мне даже нравиться, что отгадать не можете. После объясню, почему!!!


----------



## OLENA777

Может футляр для градусника?


----------



## Drongo

Точно, скорее всего он )


----------



## shestale

OLENA777, нет.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Ээ.. Для чего-то медицинского?


----------



## glax24

В основание есть резьба, для винта. Предмет металический.


----------



## Кирилл

болванка?


----------



## fseto

может, футляр для сверла


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ээ.. Для чего-то медицинского?


Нет...скорее медицина даже против этого.


glax24 написал(а):


> В основание есть резьба, для винта.


Там резьбовая крышечка.


glax24 написал(а):


> Предмет металический.


Пластмасса.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> болванка?


Нет.


fseto написал(а):


> футляр для сверла


Нет.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> скорее медицина даже против этого.


Электронная сигарета?


----------



## shestale

Уже близко...давай дожимай)))


----------



## fseto

футляр для тутуна(забыл как на русском)))))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Сигара?


----------



## shestale

Молодцы, добили))) На моем снимке футляр именно для этой сигары.




 



shestale написал(а):


> А мне даже нравиться, что отгадать не можете. После объясню, почему!!!


Объясняю: вероятно здесь подобралась компания НЕ курящих... и я в их числе.
Хотя по молодости баловался, и сигарами в том числе 
п.с.
Сейчас футляр использую для перевозки поводков для ловли щуки на спиннинг 


fseto написал(а):


> забыл как на русском


Если не секрет, какой родной язык?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> подобралась компания НЕ курящих


Грешу такой привычкой.


fseto написал(а):


> тутун


Если не ошибаюсь, имелся ввиду табак?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Фото бы покачественнее. Или другой ракурс. 
Но у него другого ракурса-то и нет.


----------



## fseto

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Если не ошибаюсь, имелся ввиду табак?


правильно!


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но у него другого ракурса-то и нет.


Там название, и вы бы сразу вычислили


----------



## SNS-amigo

А уже раскрутили...
Я страницу не обновил, новые посты не видел. 
Я бы точно не подумал на сигару. Ни курю и не собираюсь.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Хм.. Значит, моя очередь. Я, пока, не готов. если только завтра что-нибудь откопаю. Если есть желающие, готов уступить очередь.


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> готов уступить очередь.


У нас уже очередь среди уступающих образовалась. 
У меня была готовая загадка, но неожиданно я ее потерял. 
Куда-то сохранил фото и не могу найти.


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Хм.. Значит, моя очередь.


Очередь SNS-amigo, ...я его подрезал)))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> Очередь SNS-amigo, ...я его подрезал)))


Ну, тогда даже не знаю


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ну да ладно, загадаю я, чтобы ход не потерять.
Что это, Для чего это, Что внутри? 
Ответы на эти вопросы равнозначны, т.е. ответ един.

Если скажете что это, то понятно будет для чего это, а если скажете, что внутри, то понятно будет что это и для чего это и т.д. и т.п.
Думаю, что оригинал всем понравится, хотя бы заочно.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ээ.. Контейнер для хомячков?


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Контейнер для хомячков?


Ну с завидной долей юмора можно так сказать, но де-факто нет.


----------



## fseto

пояснений не было, пусть будет трансформатор)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> пусть будет трансформатор)))


С технической и обыденно-картиночной точки зрения он мог бы быть трансформатором, но де-факто, также нет. 
Чтобы облегчить задачу, скажу... пишите варианты столбиком. 
Будем выбирать из них правильный.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Блок питания
Источник бесперебойного питания


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Блок питания
> Источник бесперебойного питания


Мало вариантов. 
Подскажу, т.к. внешность в данной загадке обманчива: размер стандартного блока питания.


----------



## fseto

че то значек не могу рассмотреть сверху


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Какая-нибудь вонючка
Анализатор запахов/газов
Грустная коробка с глазами - решетками


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, значок стандартный.


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Какая-нибудь вонючка
> Анализатор запахов/газов
> Грустная коробка с глазами - решетками


Нет. Не вонючка точно, но если подпалить, как любую электронику, то запах будет стоять долго.
Даю подсказку.
Своих проводов у него нет. Но есть контакты, что вставляются в розетку-американку.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Стабилизатор напряжения
Распугиватель крыс/тараканов
Какая-нибудь ненужная ерунда


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Но есть контакты, что вставляются в розетку-американку.








Вот фото. Но через USA-Euro-переходник можно подключить в обычную российскую розетку.


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Стабилизатор напряжения
> Распугиватель крыс/тараканов
> Какая-нибудь ненужная ерунда


 
Очень даже нужная и полезная штуковина.


----------



## glax24

Отпугиватель грызунов или насекомых.


----------



## fseto

странная штуковина.. ничего не глушит?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

glax24, 
Уже писал


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Распугиватель крыс/тараканов



SNS-amigo, 
Розетковый обмениватель информацией


----------



## SNS-amigo

Нет, нет, нет.
Вернитесь к компьютерной реальности.
ScriptMakeR, съешь сникерс! (как в рекламе с твоим аватаро-героем).
Как станет лучше, сразу ответ будет готов.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Намекаешь, что это с ниндзями связано?)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, нет, наоборот, с компьютерной реальностью. 
Но ты прям близко топчешься. Я не могу даже слово в тексте поменять, т.к. это сразу станет стопроцентной отгадкой.
Последняя подсказка:
Надо сплюсовать:
Контейнер для хомячков (с юмором)
+
Блок питания (идентичный корпус)
+
Розетковый обмениватель информацией
+
значок стандартный 



= ?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Репитер?


----------



## shestale

Модем\роутер для передачи сигнала по эл.сетям?


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, ScriptMakeR,
К этим устройствам никак не прикрепишь сам


> Контейнер для хомячков (с юмором)


Опять ушли далеко. Вернемся к нашим... Кто мы все, когда пользуемся ПК дома?
Отвечу сам - "Хомячки" (шутливое название от "Home user"), в кавычках.
А каким контейнером пользуются "хомячки"?


----------



## fseto

на зарядочник похож


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Ээ.. Что-то для еды?


----------



## SNS-amigo

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кто мы все, когда пользуемся ПК дома?
> ..."Хомячки"... А каким контейнером пользуются "хомячки"?


 "Контейнер" тоже в кавычках. Можно заменить словом "ящик", но тоже в кавычках.
Если хотите, то персональный "ящик" "хомячков". А одним словом?


----------



## fseto

питомник, что ли?


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, ScriptMakeR,
Понимаю, время обеда... 
Посты 583, 586 уже содержат ответ. Осталось назвать слово.


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Если хотите, то персональный "ящик" "хомячков". А одним словом?


Персональный компьютер


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale, 





Буквально на днях Microsoft на выставке Computex в Тайване представила *персональный компьютер в новом форм-факторе — в виде адаптера электрической сети*. Разработанное совместно с тайваньским производителем Quanta Computer устройство под названием *Quanta Compute Plug* имеет штекеры для подключения к стандартной электрической сети (по американскому стандарту), разъем HDMI и два порта USB 3.0.

Порты USB служат для подключения периферийных устройств, а HDMI — для вывода изображения на телевизор. Вставив Compute Plug в розетку и подсоединив к нему телевизор с помощью HDMI-кабеля, пользователь может получить персональный компьютер под управлением Windows 10.

Работать на нем можно не только посредством периферийных устройств, но и с помощью голоса — используя Bluetooth-гарнитуру и встроенную в Windows функцию акустического управления Cortana. Для подключения к интернету предусмотрена поддержка Wi-Fi.



Спойлер: еще



Это не первое устройство на Windows в необычном форм-факторе. В марте 2015 г. компания продемонстрировала HDMI-донгл с предустановленной операционной системой, предназначенный для подключения к телевизору посредством соответствующего мультимедийного интерфейса.

Компьютеры в форме адаптера электрической сети также существовали и ранее. В 2009 г. компания Marvell представила типовое устройство в таком форм-факторе, с процессором на ARM-архитектуре, под управлением ОС Ubuntu. Идеей воспользовалось несколько малоизвестных производителей электроники.

Кроме того, на вышеупомянутом мероприятии был представлен еще один необычный мини-ПК, разработанный совместно с контрактным производителем электроники Foxconn, — Foxconn Kangaroo, напоминающий внешний жесткий диск. В случае с этим гаджетом экраном также служит телевизор. В дополнение к стандартным компонентам устройство обладает сканером отпечатка пальца и встроенной батареей, обеспечивающей до шести часов автономной работы.





Спойлер: И еще



Компания Quanta подготовила к выпуску еще один миниатюрный компьютер в виде HDMI-брелока, выполненный на платформе Intel Broadwell. Новинка получила обозначение NH6.

В устройстве применён процессор Core M-5Y10, изготовленный по 14-нанометровой технологии. Этот чип наделён двумя ядрами, работающими на частоте 800 МГц (повышается до 2,0 ГГц в режиме «турбо»). Максимальное значение рассеиваемой тепловой энергии составляет всего 4,5 Вт.
Компьютер несёт на борту 32 Гбайт флеш-памяти, адаптеры беспроводной связи Wi-Fi и Bluetooth. Объём ОЗУ не уточняется, но, вероятнее всего, он составляет 2 Гбайт.



 



Quanta NH6 — один из первых HDMI-брелоков, оборудованных портом USB Type-C. Напомним, что данный стандарт предполагает применение симметричных разъёмов, что позволяет подключать к ним кабели любым концом вне зависимости от ориентации коннектора.

Кроме того, модель Quanta NH6 наделена портом USB 3.0, разъёмом Micro-USB для подачи питания и слотом microSD для флеш-карты. Для подключения к телевизору или компьютерному монитору служит упомянутый коннектор HDMI.


----------



## shestale

Мдя...я, скоро не флешку будем носить с собой, а сразу персональный комп  А еще через пяток-другой лет, его сразу при рождении под кожу будут запихивать


----------



## SNS-amigo

А-а-а, забыл указать конфиг.
Цена на *Quanta Compute Plug *пока не сообщается, но будет варьироваться в зависимости от конфигурации, которая планируется примерно такая:
- процессор Intel Atom;
- ОЗУ 1-2 Гб;
- SSD на 16-64 Гб;
Ну типа среднестатистический нетбук.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> скоро не флешку будем носить с собой, а сразу персональный комп


Так это уже давно внедряетя. Google так уже год, или два, назад свою Android флушку-комп смастерил.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ответ собственно в самой картинке. Но по-честному проверьте себя, а потом загляните под спойлер.


Спойлер: да, сюда



Счётчик национального долга США
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Счётчик_национального_долга_США
http://www.usadebtclock.com/
http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## ScriptMakeR




----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, ветер-ветер, ты могуч?


----------



## Кирилл

Ночь творила))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

У этой штуки есть название 
Если не отгадаете, потом фотку с названием скину. Могу еще не обрезанную фотку скинуть.


----------



## OLENA777

Флаг юмора.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Что-то типа того.
Вот необрезанная фотография.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

В названии присутствует ветер


----------



## Кирилл

Ветренный человек?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Не. Фотка была сделана в прошлом году в Нижнем Новгороде. Вдруг поможет
Если че, завтра ответ скидывать?


----------



## Кирилл

оха)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Или сегодня скинуть?
А то, боюсь, что не отгадаете


----------



## SNS-amigo

ScriptMakeR, Рожа ветров. 
Ветер-ветер ты могуч...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

SNS-amigo, 
Она самая


----------



## SNS-amigo

Знать не знал. Чистая догадка. Есть роза ветров, а переделанная - рожа ветров.


----------



## Кирилл

Загадывай давай))


----------



## fseto

дает ответы - "И к гадалке не ходи" ))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я? Тогда я легкий задам. 

Что это или для чего это, или откуда это снято?
(Батарейка отношения не имеет, подставил для удобства съемки).


----------



## glax24

Из жесткого диска.?


----------



## Кирилл

Ролик какой то.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Не из жесткого диска и не ролик. Но из компьютера - да.
Я-то думал уже отгадали...

Напоминаю вопрос: 
*Что это или для чего это, или откуда это снято?*

Можно не знать, как этого называется, но откуда снято можно просто догадаться.


----------



## Кирилл

ножка что ль)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ножка что ль)


 Ну нет конечно, ножки ж пластмассовые. 
А тут несколько типов металлов.


----------



## fseto

может с привода снято..


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto написал(а):


> может с привода снято..


Ну конечно!  Только из оптического привода компакт-дисков старшего поколения.
Можно использовать как магнит для сбора винтиков, скрепок, иголок и пр., только металлических.
Сейчас конструкция уже немного другая. Остальное я выбросил, потому фото из Инета.





Про "что это за деталь (как называется)" и "для чего это" уж и не спрашиваю.


----------



## fseto

ну я так и думал... - диск на него "садится", но по мне Кирилл тоже где-то рядом сказал - "ролик"


----------



## SNS-amigo

fseto, твоя очередь.


----------



## Охотник

Хорошая штука, с магнитом, что надо рассыпаное собрать. Но у меня поменьше.


----------



## Drongo

Угадывайте, что это. )


----------



## лис.хвост

словно фольгой обернули


----------



## Alex1983

забыл как это дерево называется. Мне в Крыму это дерево показывали, на экскурсии


----------



## лис.хвост

радужный эвкалипт


----------



## Theriollaria

Мои варианты:
Дерево "Бесстыдница" либо пробковое дерево уже без коры.


----------



## Drongo

Alex1983 написал(а):


> забыл как это дерево называется


Направление мысли верное.


tisha написал(а):


> радужный эвкалипт


Да )


----------



## fseto

кто угадал, тот в интернете подсмотрел?))
похожие(очень тонкая кора и отшелушивается) деревья видел на Кавказе, только не цветные и не такие высокие как это, почти до 75 метров.


----------



## лис.хвост

Клич гуглу "деревья с цветной корой"


----------



## Кирилл




----------



## machito

Kиpилл, хоть намек дай, от куда копать, то моск можно сломать


----------



## Кирилл

Это древнейшее изобретение в данный момент имеет отношение к электронике)
Бытует мнение,что отсутствие такового аксессуара свидетельствует о беззаботности человека...


----------



## machito

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Это древнейшее изобретение в данный момент имеет отношение к электронике)
> Бытует мнение,что отсутствие такового аксессуара свидетельствует о беззаботности человека...


не ну ты сказанул.... ещё больше запутал


----------



## Кирилл

Ну ... раньше этот аксессуар часто делали с кукушкой...


----------



## machito

часы с электронным кукушонком ?


----------



## Кирилл

с радио))


----------



## Phoenix

Что это ?


----------



## iskander-k

Phoenix написал(а):


> Что это ?


хвост ослика Иа.. только вместо колокольчика прикреплен к выключателю настенного светильника (видел подобные светильники).


----------



## shestale

Дернешь за верёвочку, дверка и откроется


----------



## Phoenix

Хорошо..,но.. уже лучше


----------



## NickM

Первое что приходит в голову (груз на веревочке) - это отвес. Но резная форма... по типу орнамента (частица от азиатского?), может что-то религиозное и с этим значением?


----------



## Phoenix

NickM написал(а):


> Первое что приходит в голову (груз на веревочке) - это отвес. Но резная форма... по типу орнамента (частица от азиатского?), может что-то религиозное и с этим значением?


Отвес выглядит так. Но ответ засчитан.





А тот рисунок
*Уровень*
Уровень используется каменщиками для проверки горизонтальности поверхностей. Свободными Каменщиками (происходит от фр. _franc-maçon)_ используется как символ Равенства между людьми. Конечно, В:. С:. В:. создал людей разными. Принцип равенства - отнюдь не является основополагающим принципом мирового регулярного масонства. У каждого человека свои таланты и способности, у каждого свои цели в жизни и взгляды, у каждого свой путь. Каждый принадлежит какому-то социальному, национальному или религиозному кругу. Но масонский закон должен быть един для всех людей, независимо от того является ли самым богатым человеком или самым бедным, белого или черного цвета его кожа, каково бы ни было его вероисповедание. Уровень - символ Первого стража Ложи, второго офицера по старшинству после Досточтимого мастера Ложи.
Причём очень точный уровень..


----------



## NickM

Phoenix написал(а):


> Уровень используется каменщиками для проверки горизонтальности поверхностей.


Хмм, а как конкретно этим приспособлением можно измерить горизонталь? Интерсено всЁже.
А еще как вариант часть от музыкальной колотушки или детской погремушки.


----------



## Phoenix

NickM написал(а):


> а как конкретно этим приспособлением можно измерить горизонталь?


Ставишь на поверхность - грузик покажет отклонение от горизонта. Там не хватает шкалы или нулевой точки 90%, потому не совсем понятно. В современном уровне используется пузырёк в жидкости. Но от ударов при падении они сбиваются и почти всегда имеют погрешность. А тут грузик - что ему сделается..


----------



## Кирилл

кк?


----------



## Candellmans

Настольные часы советских времен...


----------



## Кирилл

Ты какой...даже идут! Крутая вещь


----------



## Candellmans

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Крутая вещь


 Согласен...Это школоте нынешней такие вещи не знакомы,а мы уж дядьки врослые,из тех времен.И кстати весят огого ))) Уступаю ход всем желающим...


----------

